

Ink-free printers create photos and labels, run Android - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/android-powered-ink-free-printers-create-photos-and-labels/

======
e3pi
The Ink-free caught my eye. I would like to be available something like
yesterday's `dirty dot' 9-pin dot matrix printer with a stout solenoid print
head gun to impact tactile enough like Braille pages for the blind, but
alphanumeric. Has this happened, still available?

------
Zigurd
The chemistry behind the printing process is pretty amazing. It was invented
by some ex-Polaroid people. It has a very powerful drawing program embedded in
it, or running on a smartphone for the headless version.

~~~
wmf
Is it similar to thermal printing or something different?

~~~
Zigurd
It is color thermal printing. The chemicals in the paper have a phase
transition that reveals the colors. That means you can heat them at different
temperatures and durations to make the phase transitions happen selectively.
Much easier said than done.

